# How many sexual partners have you had?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Hope this is allowed. How many sexual partners have you had? Any sexual stuff it doesn't just have to be sex itself, it can be other things too and those count, but it has to be on an intimate level more than just kissing.

Keep it clean. I'm just curious how many.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

5 for me.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

more than 5, less than 10..


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 21, 2012)

Zero, That means I'm part of the "in crowd"


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

One. =_=


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a feeling you'd get a better uptake if it wasn't public! I'm certainly not going to vote.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

AnxiousA said:


> I have a feeling you'd get a better uptake if it wasn't public! I'm certainly not going to vote.




I can't change it now... How come you don't want to vote?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

a couple


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

thegoodtimes said:


> I can't change it now... How come you don't want to vote?


I think the story behind the numbers is important, and having seen so many 'you can't have SA if you've had sex/got a girlfriend/kissed someone' thing, I don't really want to open myself up to that, IYKWIM?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm waiting for the rogue 41+. I can only hope they are in their 70's ro rack up such a score!

As for me, 0 =D.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

3


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

One.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

AnxiousA said:


> I think the story behind the numbers is important, and having seen so many 'you can't have SA if you've had sex/got a girlfriend/kissed someone' thing, I don't really want to open myself up to that, IYKWIM?


YIKWYM. :yes


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

why are you so curious? Comparing yourself to others who may have it "worse" isnt the best way to gain self esteem. I've had 7 thousand, so what.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

1


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, I voted zero before reading the OP, but it should've been two according to your criteria. Personally I wouldn't count someone as a "sexual partner" unless we, ya know, actually had sex.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Do escorts count? I've had 15 escorts but that was five six yrs ago


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

A Big *0*


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

This should have been an anonymous poll. I don't feel comfortable disclosing my number. Especially because there is someone I know in real life on here.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

1. I'm hoping to keep it that way, I'm still with him. Although, he is not too happy I've been his only one. V.v


----------



## Flonkas (Dec 29, 2010)

Only 2. And they were both girls I dated. It really doesn't matter how many people you boned though..


----------



## ramelxa (Nov 11, 2011)

0


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Zero, man. Cool story, eh?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero of course. I've grown too damn bitter to even care anymore.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Zero,I could not give a damn about sex.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sigh. :no


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

37. Fo realz


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

0


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not telling :b


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Not a single girl in the thread has had zero. Most of the guys have had zero.

How depressing. Not trying to start a gender war but that does make me feel unfortunate to be born male  I bet every girl who posts in this thread will have had at least one.

I haven't had any by the way.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Droidsteel said:


> Not a single girl in the thread has had zero. Most of the guys have had zero.
> 
> How depressing. Not trying to start a gender war but that does make me feel unfortunate to be born male  I bet every girl who posts in this thread will have had at least one.
> 
> I haven't had any by the way.


*pat*

It's ok man.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Goose egg.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

Droidsteel said:


> Not a single girl in the thread has had zero. Most of the guys have had zero.
> 
> How depressing. Not trying to start a gender war but that does make me feel unfortunate to be born male  I bet every girl who posts in this thread will have had at least one.
> 
> I haven't had any by the way.


I'm sure you could find a man to have sex with you if you wanted!


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

5


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Those with less, win, right?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

AnxiousA said:


> I'm sure you could find a man to have sex with you if you wanted!


:sus

Just... no, AnxiousA.. no.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

Droidsteel said:


> :sus
> 
> Just... no, AnxiousA.. no.


There you go, not all sex is valuable and worth having. Asking a 'how many sexual partners have you enjoyed having sex with' might have a different answer. While I'm not saying it isn't hard to be a man, it isn't all tidy being a woman, but I know you werent implying it was.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

AnxiousA said:


> There you go, not all sex is valuable and worth having. Asking a 'how many sexual partners have you enjoyed having sex with' might have a different answer. While I'm not saying it isn't hard to be a man, it isn't all tidy being a woman, but I know you werent implying it was.


Whoo! gender war successfully averted. 10 points to AnxiousA! :teeth


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

3.14


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I haven't had any.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

9


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Only 2.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

About 9 or 10


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

diamondheart89 said:


> 3.14


Oh, you've slept with Pi also? It gets around, I know, not that there's anything wrong with that. It was good.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

AnxiousA said:


> Asking a 'how many sexual partners have you enjoyed having sex with' might have a different answer.


Indeed.

Anonymous poll, please!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

30-40


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Droidsteel said:


> Not a single girl in the thread has had zero. Most of the guys have had zero.
> 
> How depressing. Not trying to start a gender war but that does make me feel unfortunate to be born male  I bet every girl who posts in this thread will have had at least one.
> 
> I haven't had any by the way.


Don't worry. I didn't have sex until I was 19 and my boyfriend didn't have sex until he was 23.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

pita said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Anonymous poll, please!


Sorry, I just thought more polls were public. It's my first time doing a poll I am not sure about the privacy settings sorry!


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

13 >_<

Edit-
Oh, I realized u don't mean just actual sex???? In that case I have noooooo idea


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

thegoodtimes said:


> Sorry, I just thought more polls were public. It's my first time doing a poll I am not sure about the privacy settings sorry!


Oh, don't apologise! I just wonder if the mods can change it. Or not. It doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Personally, I don't care if everyone on here knows I'm a virgin. And I think eventually I'll feel that way about revealing that in real life.


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

I've never had sex but did sexual things with one person.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zero. :blank


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Would it count if you just did a quick package check while kissing?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Would it count if you just did a quick package check while kissing?


Based on the OP, I think that would count, since it's more than "just kissing".


----------



## CityslickerCody (Feb 23, 2012)

None. I'm a freak of nature


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

0, but I don't care too much. It's just a number and an insignificant one to me. Just because you have sex with one or ten people doesn't mean it's going to be good.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Really, less than zero


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

0


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

6.................billion


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

50piecesteve said:


> 6.................billion


Studmuffin :b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Witan said:


> Based on the OP, I think that would count, since it's more than "just kissing".


Then the calculation gets more complicated. I'm not even sure how many people I've kissed.

I did have a goal of completing South America but it only got to 5 countries. I have had sex on 3 continents though.  Anyways, I will wait till a private poll comes out to vote.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Droidsteel said:


> Not a single girl in the thread has had zero. Most of the guys have had zero.
> 
> How depressing. Not trying to start a gender war but that does make me feel unfortunate to be born male  I bet every girl who posts in this thread will have had at least one.
> 
> I haven't had any by the way.


Here's the reason why there is a "divide" so to speak: Girls typically are not going to sleep with a guy unless there is both attraction AND a connection. People with social anxiety disorder tend to have trouble forming connections and relating with people. That's where guys with SA are screwed. In terms of "getting some". The vast majority of girls are just not going to sleep with you just because you are good looking. They need more than that. They need that connection and relation. I've been told that I'm a good looking guy and there is some empirical evidence that points to me being attractive to the opposite sex. But I have seen a lot less action than one of my much less attractive male friends because he is outgoing, much more socially involved/connected and puts himself out there. Unless he's lying to me about the number of his conquests. lol.

Guys on the other hand are a lot less selective about who they sleep with. If a girl is cute, many could care less about her personality. And there are the guys who would sleep with any girl. This does not mean that girls "have it easier". It's easier for them to "get laid". But relationships are not easier for them.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

* Zero (*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I hope I never leave the 1-10 range.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> I hope I never leave the 1-10 range.


A part of me wants to leave that range (lol). But I just don't think the casual sex thing is for me. Sex is a great source of stress for me. I just don't feel comfortable. Nor do I feel like I'll be in that many meaningful relationships to have that much serial monogamy. lol. I feel two competing pressures as a male. 1) I worry that if I only go for girls that I want to have a relationship with, I'm going to "miss out" on a lot of sex (I have already felt like I have missed out on plenty of that in my life! lol). Because trying to find that girl that you click with is just extremely frustrating when you have social anxiety disorder. And when I find a girl I click with and then it just doesn't work out, it's really painful and I find it really difficult to "let go". However 2) I just can't sleep around. It's just too much anxiety for me to handle. Sleeping with someone I don't know that well.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

You wouldn't believe if I told you. I'm railing 'em in by the masses. Ladies out there, be aware, the animal is loose!

Nah, I wouldn't actually touch you filthy and unpure women. My patience and control of the world's desires will be rewarded with the greatest forms of magic.

Beware.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Oops ticked 1-10, thought you meant full intercourse.
Hmm including 3rd base shizz, 12. Safe sex only, kids!


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

If receiving oral counts then 1, if kissing also counts then 2.

If neither counts then.... zero.


:/


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Knowbody said:


> If receiving oral counts then 1, if kissing also counts then 2.
> 
> If neither counts then.... zero.
> 
> :/


Oral counts.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

thegoodtimes said:


> Oral counts.


then howcome I still feel like a virgin?

I don't think it counts. If it truly did then I wouldn't feel this way... especially since it only happened once and I didn't even ejaculate _(because I couldn't, I was too used to the tight tender grip of my own hand and a woman's mouth just didn't do it for me at all, I actually still prefer my hand  )_


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

ZERO


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

till i am 28..it will be zero..n this 00000 is a happy 00000


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

0


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

over nine thousand.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

phoenixwright said:


> A part of me wants to leave that range (lol). But I just don't think the casual sex thing is for me. Sex is a great source of stress for me. I just don't feel comfortable. Nor do I feel like I'll be in that many meaningful relationships to have that much serial monogamy. lol. I feel two competing pressures as a male. 1) I worry that if I only go for girls that I want to have a relationship with, I'm going to "miss out" on a lot of sex (I have already felt like I have missed out on plenty of that in my life! lol). Because trying to find that girl that you click with is just extremely frustrating when you have social anxiety disorder. And when I find a girl I click with and then it just doesn't work out, it's really painful and I find it really difficult to "let go". However 2) I just can't sleep around. It's just too much anxiety for me to handle. Sleeping with someone I don't know that well.


I'm with you. I was only curious about what casual sex felt like (and my wish was granted a while ago), but I prefer monogamy.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

0, need to get to the stage where a girl shows any interest before anything else.
I'm not bothered though, it's not high on my to do list.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Interesting that people who think they've had too many sexual partners are more embarassed to go public with it than people who haven't had any.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Where G is the number of sexual partners I have had divided by 12


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Resonance said:


> Where G is the number of sexual partners I have had divided by 12


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

NoName99 said:


> Interesting that people who think they've had too many sexual partners are more embarassed to go public with it than people who haven't had any.


That's because virginity is pretty common on here, and people with "too many" partners will get accused of "not really having SA", of being a ****, of being dirty, easy, a floozy, etc.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Resonance said:


> Where G is the number of sexual partners I have had divided by 12


****.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> 3.14





diamondheart89 said:


> ****.


Pot, stop being racist against ethnic-minority-kettle!


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Witan said:


> That's because virginity is pretty common on here, and *people with "too many" partners will get accused of "not really having SA", of being a ****, of being dirty, easy, a floozy, etc.*


Also its a double standard thing. According to society:

Men who have had a lot of sexual partners = good.

Women who have had a lot of sexual partners = bad.

The vast majority of the non virgins are girls and if they happen to have slept with 10+ guys they might _think_ that will be seen as a bad thing.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

One


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

8. only 2 of which were extra special ones though. one was totally meaningless and a bit awkward and weird. the rest were potential gf's that didn't quite make it.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Theologic said:


> a couple


Oh you dog! FMF? MMF? Lol


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

One. I wish I'd stayed at zero.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Is anyone over 20 actually still counting?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ivankaramazov said:


> Is anyone over 20 actually still counting?


I made a spreadsheet.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

komorikun said:


> I made a spreadsheet.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

Just one


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I had to take a vague guess at my count. I'm pretty sure it's over 20 due to some serious ****tiness in my youth.... but I don't even know. Blech.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

11, but most were just one night stands from dating sites, which is unfortunate. I'm trying to find something more meaningful but it's very rare.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just one. Your mom! :yay :lol :spit :haha


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Just one. Your mom! :yay :lol :spit :haha


Daddy?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Daddy?


:lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

BobtheSaint said:


> I hope I never leave the 1-10 range.


Same.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

One. :heart


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

IRL, zero, but in my mind, uff, I lost count.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

4


----------



## VivaLaVida101 (Apr 18, 2012)

ZERO lol xD


----------



## Crystal116 (Apr 28, 2012)

5 - was married three times and the other 2 I was engaged to marry and wait...add 1 cuz that was just a slurry encounter, so 6.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

How would anyone really find time for more than 40?


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

huh said:


> How would anyone really find time for more than 40?


4 partners per year for 10 years isn't really that much is it? :stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ivankaramazov said:


> 4 partners per year for 10 years isn't really that much is it? :stu


I guess to me that seems like a lot. Is it normal for people to have had 40+ sexual partners? I would think not. I would think not every relationship/date is going to necessarily turn into a sexual partner. Here's the first link google gave me looking for statistics...

http://www.kinseyinstitute.org/resources/FAQ.html#number


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

huh said:


> I guess to me that seems like a lot. Is it normal for people to have had 40+ sexual partners? I would think not. I would think not every relationship/date is going to necessarily turn into a sexual partner. Here's the first link google gave me looking for statistics...
> 
> http://www.kinseyinstitute.org/resources/FAQ.html#number


I expect it depends on demographics. There are a lot of people who married early or who have been otherwise committed to the same person bringing those averages down. By the time you're thirty even if you've been in 3 or 4 serious relationships, in between them you likely racked up a body count. Then you add in college whoring - it can stack up fast.

If I woman my age told me she's had 50 partners I wouldn't care. I'd probably be weirded out that she had an exact count, but maybe she has a spreadsheet too. I guess that doesn't make it normal per se, but we're talking about sex. Let's leave normal at the door.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

0


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

8 I think but the majority of those were before I was 21.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

<-- power level over 9,000!!?!!???


numbers don't mean **** when it comes to this stuff. just enjoy your interactions with the ones you like


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

xTaylor said:


> 1. I'm hoping to keep it that way, I'm still with him. Although, he is not too happy I've been his only one. V.v


If he has love for you he shouldn't be concerned about this. Seems to me like he doesn't value enough.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

NatureFellow said:


> over nine thousand.


It's over 9000!!!!


----------



## tedstein83 (May 1, 2012)

20-25?

all but a few alcohol related. Some of them just... yeah.. not something I'd like to repeat. Only maybe 10 would I consider attractive.

If not for SA would be much much higher.

chivalry is dead. 

... and really... why shouldn't it be?
because it... chivalrous?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tedstein83 said:


> 20-25?
> 
> all but a few alcohol related. Some of them just... yeah.. not something I'd like to repeat. Only maybe 10 would I consider attractive.
> 
> ...


Were they that unattractive?


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

zigzag said:


> Would any of you be willing to talk to me for a TV programme?
> 
> I'm researching a programme currently still in development *in the UK* by Zig Zag Productions, an independent television production company. I see that some of the posters here could be who I am looking for; shy and awkward around the opposite sex, still a virgin, and lacking confidence to take that next crucial step.
> 
> ...


Don't tell me Simon Cowell is behind this - 'The Sex Factor'


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

0 :rain


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

mindovermood said:


> daddy?


haha!


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

More than -1.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

11 but haven't had a girlfriend/sex in 8 years now

/cry


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

AmericanZero said:


> More than -1.


:lol


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

4.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

MidnightBlu said:


> Hope this is allowed. How many sexual partners have you had? Any sexual stuff *it doesn't just have to be sex itself, it can be other things too and those count, but it has to be on an intimate level* more than just kissing.
> 
> Keep it clean. I'm just curious how many.


Thanks to the way this poll is structured I am finally in the 1-10 range


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> If he has love for you he shouldn't be concerned about this. Seems to me like he doesn't value enough.


Well, he proposed to me a few days ago :boogie He told me why would he risk leaving me just to have fun, because he might not be able to find what he has now again! & That fun is only a temporary time in life, when this should be forever


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

EastWinds said:


> Thanks to the way this poll is structured I am finally in the 1-10 range


----------



## geon106 (Apr 28, 2012)

about 5 or 6 but wish it was zero or 1


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

I keep a book... I'm serious  I like to know how many, but while I was working a lot went undocumented. For that reason I would say around 45 - 50. 

But I'm a girl and it's easier for me. Guess that's partially a reason guys are so proud of their numbers - because it's 100x harder for them.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

LittleSister said:


> But I'm a girl and it's easier for me. Guess that's partially a reason guys are so proud of their numbers - because it's 100x harder for them.


If a person, be it guy or girl, have no way to meet the opposite sex then they'd have no chance either way.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Classified... ooh burn...


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*One my hubby *


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Only 2. Just glad I'm no longer a virgin. Not because of peer/societal pressure, but because of the attachment that usually comes with that person who steals your V card. It took me foooorrrrrever to get over the girl I lost it too.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

hmm .. i have to think about this. zero.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm sure if I wasn't so insecure about meeting women in the past my numbers would be higher. The hypocrisy in me with this type of thing is pretty stupid I've noticed lately. I find it really retarded how I find myself expecting women's numbers to be less and mine higher. Whenever something like this happens to me I tell myself I need to ****ing grow up.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Somewhere between 1 and 4.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> *One my hubby *


aww! thats awesome :clap


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

none


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

MidnightBlu said:


>


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

He he he, the secret is in the frosting... but I'll never tell.


----------



## girlfriendlessguy (Jan 22, 2012)

0


----------



## Elocthewimpyone (May 12, 2012)

Zero


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Twooo.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> *One my hubby *


You win this thread.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

So far two, myself and my girlfriend :boogie, I'm kidding about the self sexual part. 

It takes two baby it takes two baby, sometimes all you need is your hand just some humor to lighten another sex thread.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Every single person I've looked at instantly became my sexual partner in my mind.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

All of my partners have been sexual duh.


----------

